# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  खुले रोमछिद्रों को कैसे करें दूर

## xman

कोमल, मुलायम व चमकदार त्वचा यह हम सबकी चाहत होती है। लेकिन चेहरे पर अगर खुले रोमछिद्र हों जाएं तो त्*वचा की सारी खूबसूरती कहीं खो सी जाती है। यूं तो खुले रोमछिद्र एक आम समस्या हैं, लेकिन अगर ये किसी को हो जाएं तो वह इससे पीछा छुड़ाने के लिए हर संभव प्रयास करता है। इन खुले रोम छिद्रों की वजह से त्*वचा असामान्य, बेजान व गड्ढे जैसी दिखने लगती है।

----------


## xman

क्*यों खुलते हैं रोमछिद्र


रोमछिद्रों का त्वचा की परतों के भीतर के बालों के चारों ओर की त्वचा की सतह पर खुला रह जाना ही आमतौर पर इस समस्*या का मूल होते हैं। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ-साथ त्वचा अपना लचीलापन खो देती है। यही लचीलापन ही रोमछिद्रों के लिए मुख्*य रूप से सहारे का काम करता है। इससे रोमछिद्रों की संरचना कमजोर हो जाती है और वे खुले व बड़े दिखाई देते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

कुछ अन्*य कारण


जब त्*वचा की तैलीय ग्रंथियां किसी कारण से अतिरिक्*त तेल का उत्*पादन करती हैं, तो भी रोमछिद्र खुले नजर आते हैं। 
कई बार आप ऐसे सौंदर्य प्रसाधनों का इस्*तेमाल करते हैं जो आपकी त्*वचा के अनुकूल नहीं होते। इससे भी प्र*तिक्रिया स्*वरूप रोमछिद्र खुले रह जाते हैं।
वसा, शर्करा से बने खाद्यपदार्थों और फास्टफूड व शराब का सेवन करने से भी त्*वचा पर विपरीत प्रभाव पड़ता है।

----------


## xman

क्*या किया जा सकता है


रोमछिद्रों को खुलने से रोकने के लिए आपको दिन में दो बार चेहरे को धोना चाहिये। इसके लिए कोई मुलायम फेसवाश क्लींजर या टोनर आदि का उपयोग करें। ध्*यान रहे कि ये उत्*पाद आपकी त्वचा के लिए उपयुक्त हों। इसके लिए आप विशेषज्ञ की सहायता भी ले सकते हैं। 


इसके बाद त्वचा के अनुरूप मौइश्चराइजर लगाया जाना चाहिये।  अगर आपकी त्वचा तैलीय है तो आपको मौइश्चराइजर लगाना चाहिये। त्वचा के अनुरूप  स्क्रब से हफ्ते में दो बार स्*क्रब करना चाहिये।

----------


## xman

उपचार


खुले रोमछिद्रों के उपचार के लिए नियमित रूप से ऐसे फेशियल का प्रयोग करें जिसमें टोनिंग, ऐक्सफोलिएशन, क्लींजिंग, मौइश्चराइजिंग जैसी खूबियां हों। 
खुले रोमछिद्रों को दूर करने के लिए आजकल लोग कॉस्*मेटिक तरीकों को भी आजमा रहे हैं। इस प्रक्रिया में माइक्रोडर्माबे्र  न, कैमिकल पील्स, बोटोक्स, माइक्रोवैलिंग, आईपीएल व लेजर आदि का प्रयोग किया जाता है। इन सब प्रकिय्राओं को किसी विशेषज्ञ की सहायता से ही करवाया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

घरेलू उपाय


हफ्ते में एक बार चेहरे पर स्*टीम लें। इसके साथ ही आपको डीप क्*लींजिंग फेसमास्*क भी लगाना चाहिये।
रोमछिद्रों को भरने के लिए क्ले मास्क का इस्*तेमाल भी किया जा सकता है। सप्*ताह में एक बार इसका प्रयोग करने से आपकी त्*वचा निखरी हो जाएगी।
नीबू व अंडे का सफेद भाग मिला कर चेहरे पर लगाने से भी आपकी त्*वचा साफ रहती है और साथ ही साथ रोमछिद्र भी अधिक नहीं होते।
अगर आप खुले रोमछिद्रों की समस्*या से परेशान हैं तो शहद बहुत फायदेमंद हो सकता है। नींबू का रस और चीनी के साथ शहद का पैक बनाकर चेहरे पर लगाइये। इससे आपकी त्*वचा निखर जाएगी। इसे चेहरे पर लगाने से पहले अच्*छी तरह चेहरे पर मसाज कीजिये। थोड़ी देर बाद गुनगुने पानी से चेहरा धो लें।
शहद या नींबू के साथ दलिया या बेसन मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगायें। इसे कुछ देर सूखने दें और फिर चेहरा धो लें। 
टमाटर का रस रुई से चेहरे पर लगा कर 20 मिनट तक लगाकर रखें।

----------


## xman

यूं तो खुले रोमछिद्र एक सामान्*य समस्*या है, लेकिन फिर भी इन्*हें दूर किया जाना जरूरी है। ये रोमछिद्र आपके चेहरे की नजाकत और खूबसूरती को खराब करने का काम करते हैं।

----------

